# Venison Backstrap



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok I've been really using this sous vide for everything. Did some great venison steaks last night along with a couple filets. Now the backstrap is thawed. 














IMG_5845.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 23, 2017





Salt & pepper on both and one has some garlic, the other has a little dales in it. 

The thicker strap has to be an inch and a half. I set the sous vide to 130 and I plan on leaving them in two hours. Might be a little long but that thicker strap has me a little worried. I don't want to pull it to soon. Been in almost an hour now.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks great so far !   :popcorn


----------



## dls1 (Jan 23, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Ok I've been really using this sous vide for everything. Did some great venison steaks last night along with a couple filets. Now the backstrap is thawed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the finale. You should be good with the time and temp you have going.

FYI, if you're ever concerned about thawing in advance, don't be. Just add the frozen product to the water bath and add about 25% to the cook time for something like you're doing.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks dls1 I read somewhere to add two hours but that's seemed pretty vague.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 23, 2017)

Alright done and eaten! Came out great!













IMG_5850.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 23, 2017





Browning one of them in the skillet after it was pulled out of the bath.













IMG_5853.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 23, 2017





Sliced to show that perfect 130 degree red!













IMG_5856.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 23, 2017





Plated and yes mustard for my fries. 













IMG_5859.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 23, 2017





All cut up and ready to eat.














IMG_5848.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 23, 2017





I've had plenty of fun learning with this sous vide the past few weeks, but  I'm no expert so I'm gonna keep practicing. That's why I bought and vacu sealed these today. 

That's it for now....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks water. They came out great.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 24, 2017)

HBR, Looks tasty!!!!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks crazy moon. I was happy with the results.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2017)

Another awesome SV cook, Brother!

Your gonna be an expert at this before long!

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks al I appreciate all your help. I'm trying to master this thing. I have 7 freezers full of meat so I'll be practicing plenty in the months to come.


----------



## dls1 (Jan 24, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Thanks dls1 I read somewhere to add two hours but that's seemed pretty vague.





hillbillyrkstr said:


> Thanks dls1 I read somewhere to add two hours but that's seemed pretty vague.


You're welcome.

Yes, it's vague, primarily because it's stated as an "Absolute", and the only absolute that I'm aware of is death.

The 25% figure I mentioned is only a rule of thumb estimate I use for cooking something like a steak or chop around 1" thick in a water bath set at 130F for the *minimum* time recommended when SV cooking the same item thawed.

For larger items, such as a prime rib roast, you may need to add around 35% to the standard cooking time, and again, that's only a ballpark number. For big meats such as a large pork butt or packer brisket, it's a moot point as you may be cooking them for 24, 36, or 48 hours anyway.

As stated, the numbers I use for additional cooking time when starting in a frozen state are only a guideline when cooking to the minimum time recommended. As you know, you can continue holding the item beyond the minimum time for a limited extended period before any degradation in the quality of texture commences. When that's the case, as it often is, the subject of frozen additional cooking time from the frozen state is all moot.

FWIW, and aside from SV, I've cooked many meats straight from the freezer in an oven (or smoker) over the years, always with great results. Steaks, chops, prime rib, and once, even a Thanksgiving turkey. Mind you, it was never done by design, or on purpose. That usually happens when, late in the day, I decide I want a particular item for dinner and all that I have of that item is in the freezer and will never thaw in the time allowed.

Give it a try, and good luck.


----------

